# North GA hog question.



## jrhodes (Sep 6, 2013)

I am in KY but my aunt lives in Cleveland, GA.  I have been talking to her about coming down for some hunting but I wanted to know if that was a good area for hogs.  Any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 6, 2013)

There are hogs here, but not everywhere. A lot of the private land has them, but gaining access to hunt is near impossible if your not family. The north end of the county has a ton of them on National Forest land or WMA land. During bow season the wma is open and they can be found, but it is straight up and down. Tray Mtn. has a bunch, but there again they are hard to find and it is straight up and down. Do us a favor though if you find some, kill as many as you can.......


----------



## round@windstream.net (Sep 8, 2013)

You can hunt national forest land old lake burton refuge near lake burton or lake russell management area near curahee moubtain . I live next door in habersham co. And the hogs are already in the northern end near bear gap area on national forest areas. Goshen mountain in batesville has a good many too. Need to kill them year round


----------



## Always Searching (Sep 18, 2013)

This is a pic of one my 14 year old son killed with a muzzle loader, the weekend before opening day of bow season. Very Tough hunt. Straight up and straight down. 4.5 miles from the truck.


----------



## georgia09 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good looking hog nice kill


----------



## Joe r (Nov 20, 2013)

long drag!! but nice hog


----------

